# Marineland magniflow c360



## mikey5290 (Mar 20, 2015)

Anyone have experience with the marineland c-series canister filters?

I bought one on Tuesday as Petsmart had them on for $119, got it all hooked up and keep getting bursts of micro bubbles. Tried lubing the valve block o-rings, tried re-fitting the intake hose a few times and added another hose clamp trying to eliminate any leaks.

And still getting bubbles.

Have been in contact with Marineland via email and so far its-- try all the same things I have already done.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*canister filter*

have no exp with that filter , but have had similar issues with others .
try tilting the canister to get the air bubbles out of canister , tilt it till it starts to bubble worse and back it off let it run tilted for a bit sometimes u can force the air out canister ... or take it apart and fill it with water and try again .. 
petsmart is pretty good with return policy if u cant get it figured out and are not happy with it .
good luck


----------



## mikey5290 (Mar 20, 2015)

I did try that as well as tapping the body of the unit. Took all media out and try shaking out any trapped air. Reconnected hoses as well.

Also this morning I tried a coat of vaseline around the the gasket that seal the motor housing to the bucket (suggested from another forum). That seemed to help but not perfect.

Not sure which way to proceed now? Try another lubricant, a new gasket, return the whole thing, or just put up with the bubbles....? Just waiting to hear back from customer service before I decide anything.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*canister*

well it may need to break in ... cant suggest anything else ... I wouldn't keep adding lubricants Vaseline should be good enough ...


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

Many canisters will require a few hours to a day to break in. If the issue persists I would bring it back to Petsmart and get a new one. Good luck!


----------



## mikey5290 (Mar 20, 2015)

Still not improving. Called Petsmart and they said "no problem" just bring it in and switch it out for another one (with receipt of course).
Asked what would happen if the next one did the same thing and she told me that would not be a problem either as they would replace again or switch out for something else (whichever I prefer).

Very happy with their policy so far, lets hope it goes as well tomorrow when I take it back.


----------



## mikey5290 (Mar 20, 2015)

Well I unhooked the filter and took it back to the store, unfortunately they didn't mention on the phone that they don't carry the marineland canisters at that location... They called 4 other locations all of which had no stock.
I went home beyond frustrated but called the St Catherines location, and they did have one. Off I went 40 min each way, swapped it out with no hassle.

Brought it home hooked it up and 6hrs later.....MORE BUBBLES THAN THE LAST ONE!!!!.

It goes back tomorrow and swapping it out for an AC110.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

With only one canister filter in my experience, I believe the bubbling is normal. It lasted a week after new setup. And whenever water change, new water always has more gas and it accumulates within canister filter. I usually tilt the canister a bit to let out the air.

Recommended to wait a week and gently tilt the canister daily, before going back to exchange/return.


----------



## mikey5290 (Mar 20, 2015)

I have read so many different things about what everyone considers "normal". 

I honestly believe there is a design flaw in those filters. 
It should not be sucking in that much air.

Regardless, I took it back and got a full refund from Petsmart and Marineland is sending me a replacement impeller for the the HOB 350 that was the original issue.

Kudos to both Petsmart and Marineland's customer service, although it was all a big pain in the butt both were more than willing to help and do whatever needed to make it right. (Marineland was going to send a whole new top half of the canister filter, I just couldn't be bothered waiting 1-2 weeks and possibly having the same issue)


----------



## pvirus86 (Oct 18, 2015)

For that buddy I'll tell u do one simple thing. ..
Wen ur priming it. After it starts tilt the canister on the direction of the prime button means if the prime button is at the back then tilt it backwards so that the air trapped in the prime button area will get released. And also check once whether the hoses joint towards the intake is properly air tight as air can be sicker up from there also


----------

